
WeWork postponed thousands of layoffs because it can't afford to pay severance - rahuldottech
https://www.insider.com/wework-reportedly-delayed-layoffs-because-its-short-on-cash-2019-10
======
seibelj
Can anyone who works at WeWork (the company, not an office) post what it’s
like working there right now? I’m extremely curious how it’s like on the
inside.

~~~
datapunk
Not likely. When employees talk bad about their employers in public, they gain
nothing, but risk being seen as a liability to future employers.

------
jimmywanger
Why would you still be working there if you could find something, ANYTHING
else as a job?

This might end up being a black mark on your resume.

~~~
Psyonic
Why quit when you can start your job search while continuing to work, then get
laid off with severance?

